
Show HN: Yode – Focused Code Editing - hoschi
https://hoschi.github.io/yode/
======
yodon
A bit of discussion of why this was built or what's its goals are would be
helpful in understanding/assessing it.

~~~
hoschi
there is a lot of that stuff in the readme on Github (icon top right corner).
Ask me if something isn't clear :)

